# Neuer PC/ optimale Zusammenstellung



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.....
ist mein erster Beitrag hier und ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC selber zusammen stellen und habe einige Fragen zur Funktionalität. Mein System soll so aussehen:

*Prozessor Core i2500K
Lüfter Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX
Mainbord ASUS P8P67
RAM 8GB-Kit Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL9 Dominator
Festplatte Samsung Eco Green 2TB
GPU GTX 560 Ti
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF922
Netzteil Be Quiet! BQT E7-CM 680 W Straight Power*

So, ich denke alles wichtige erwähnt. Meine Fragen sind folgende. Passen die Dominator RAM Riegel unter den CPU Lüfter.... Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ich weiß das die Dominator sehr hoch sind und z.B. unter den Scythe Mugen 2 nicht ohne Probleme drunter passen... (korrigiert micht wenn ich mich irre!). Welche RAM Riegel würdet Ihr empfehlen..... Welchen Hersteller? 1333er oder 1600er?....... CL7, CL8 oder CL9.....Es sollen auf jeden fall 8 GB sein.... Die nächste Frage ist zur Grafikkarte. Ich tendiere zur GTX 560 Ti. Frage für mich von welchem Hersteller. Sie soll halt gute Performance haben und trotzdem gut kühlen und leise sein. Manche GPU Lüfter sind ja sehr laut und halt nicht optimal......

So ich denke das sind erstmal genug Fragen. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen da der technische Support von Hardwareversand und Atelco (welcher übrigens der selbe ist! Zentrales Callcenter) diese nicht beantworten können.

Danke euch!


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2011)

Hmmm, das AsRock:

ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist günstiger und hat alles was du brauchst. Wenn du den Zalman nehmen willst, ist es ok. Ich weiß halt nicht, wie sich bei dem die Lautstärke unter Last anhört... Sonst hätte ich dir auch den Mugen2 empfohlen Beim RAM kannst du ruhig auf den "Hahnenkamm" verzichten und z.B. diesen nehmen:

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Den Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600Mhz oder CL7/8/9 wirst du nur in Benchs merken, sonst nicht! Wenn du eine leise GTX560 Ti suchst, kann ich dir das Referenzdesign empfehlen:

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Selbst PCGH hat in ihrem Test angemerkt, das sie für eine so leistungsstarke Karte selbst unter Last sehr leise istBeim NT reicht für dein Sys ein effizientes Marken-NT wie z.B. dieses aus:

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sonst passt es soweit.

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,

-mit dem Kühler dürfte es keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Modulen geben, trotzdem würde ich Dir RAM ohne Heatspreader empfehlen, die sind eh nur Show, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Den Unterschied zwischen 1600er und 1333er RAM sowie CL9 und CL7 wirst Du im normalen Betrieb und beim Spielen nicht merken. Gibt höchstens paar mehr Punkte im Benchmark. Ich habe Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen mit RAM CL9 vs. CL7 und der Performanceunterschied war ~0,3%  Das Geld kannst Du Dir also sparen. Wenn "schnellerer" RAM nur ein paar € mehr kostet, kannst Du ihn natürlich nehmen.

-Als Systemplatte würde ich Dir eine SSD empfehlen, oder eine schnellere HDD, z. B. Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB

-Das Netzteil ist oversized, ein Markennetzteil ab 480W reicht vollkommen aus, z.B. be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W

-Graka würde ich eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 nehmen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo facehugger.....
Danke dir dür deine schnelle Antwort..... Beim Mainbord bin ich ASUS Fan und es kostet nur ein paar Euronen mehr..... da würde ich bei bleiben..... Beim Netzteil wollte ich auf jeden Fall eine Kabelmanagement haben um den riesen Kabelbaum im Rechner zu vermeiden und das Kabelgewirr zu minimieren...... Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit den hohen RAM Riegeln und dem CPU Kühler. Beeinträchtigen die sich oder kommen die sich nicht in die Quere?!?!  Habe in der letzten PCGH gelesen das die Riegel sehr gut sein sollen (Corsair Dominator)  und es war eine Kaufempfehlung..... 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Zalman Lüfter?! Ist der gut? Den Scythe Mugen 2 finde ich sehr klotzig und sagt mir nciht so zu..... Alternativ hatte ich auch mal den Cooler Master V8 ins Auge gefasst aber ich glaube der ist nicht der Kracher, oder?!

Ansonsten natürlich herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe..

Bis später......


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den kleineren Zalman CNPS 9900A, und bin recht zufrieden. Hohe RAM-Riegel dürften auch beim 9900 MAX kein Problem sein. Die Kühlleistung ist in Ordnung, es gibt sicher leisere Kühler, aber im Alltagsbetrieb und beim Zocken habe ich ihn bisher noch nicht rausgehört. Die Optik finde ich klasse, die LED leuchtet aber eher schwach  Der Coolermaster V8 ist nicht so toll. Den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 könntest Du Dir mal anschauen. Leise, kühl und imo schick 

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hi Softy,

auch dir vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl ein anderes Netzteil wählen und einen RAM Riegel ohne Headspreader..... Mal sehen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten haben..... Noch ne Frage.... Was meint Ihr... ist es sinnvoller beim RAM 4 x 2 GB oder 2 x 4 GB zu nehmen. Macht das überhaupt einen Unterschied außer bei der Möglichkeit aufzurüsten. Merkt man das?!

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

Ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall 2x4GB Riegel empfehlen. Vollbestückung macht manchmal, eher selten Probleme. Außerdem ist der Stromverbrauch geringer und es wird geringfügig weniger Abwärme produziert.

Bis jetzt hast Du eigentlich nur hochwertige Komponenten drin, beim RAM gibt es eigentlich keine empfehlenswerten Hersteller mehr, da gibt es kaum Qualitätsunterschiede. RAM ist entweder gut oder kaputt


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2011)

Nimm 2x4GB. Eine Vollbestückung der Speicherbänke ist zwar möglich, aber einige Boards haben damit ihre Probleme... Und warum nicht noch 2 Plätze freihaben Hmmm, wenn dir der Mugen zu klotzig ist, der ist auch sehr gut:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a519165.html

nur halt teurer wie der Mugen2... Ich weiß nicht, was der Zalman kostet.

Gruß


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden.....

Coole Sache Dann werde ich nächste Woche wohl mal bestellen!!


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

P.S. In der nächsten Ausgabe der PCGH (nächste Woche) ist glaube ich ein großer Grafikkarten-Test drin..... da werde ich wohl nochmal drüber schauen 

Für weitere Tips oder Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar........!!!!!


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

Du könntest ja nochmal deine finale Konfiguration hier posten, bevor Du bestellst. Fürs Feintuning 

Gruß Softy


----------



## BaueROG (23. Februar 2011)

Hey,
Kricht man den Core 2500k erst wieder Ende Mai oder so?! Oder lieg ich da falsch? Den Rest finde ich jetz echt gut

LG BaueR


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

BaueROG schrieb:


> Hey,
> Kricht man den Core 2500k erst wieder Ende Mai oder so?! Oder lieg ich da falsch? Den Rest finde ich jetz echt gut
> 
> LG BaueR


 

Einen Core i5-2500k kriegst Du sofort  Ein Board ohne SATA2 Chipsatzfehler voraussichtl. erst in ein paar Wochen.


----------



## BaueROG (23. Februar 2011)

Achso ok


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es das Gehäuse (Cooler Master HAF 922) eigentlich nicht mit schwarzem Innenleben?! Ich finde das Design und die Technik schon gut aber perfekt wäre es wenn die Innenseiten schwarz wären und bei allen Öffnungen Staubfilter dabei wären. Hat jemand einen Alternativvorschlag?! Es gibt ja so viele Gehäuse das mir da wirklich der Überblick fehlt...

Danke


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Einen Core i5-2500k kriegst Du sofort  Ein Board ohne SATA2 Chipsatzfehler voraussichtl. erst in ein paar Wochen.


 
Hallo,

den Prozessor gibt es bei Hardwareversand nur als Boxed Version lagermäßig. Kostet aber weniger als 1 € mehr im Vergleich zur Tray Version welche nicht lieferbar ist. Da lässt du einfach den Boxed Kühler runter..... der eine € wird nicht weh tuen....

Das ASUS Bord ist bei obigem Shop als P8P67 Version ohne Deluxe, Pro, EVO etc. vorrätig.... der Rest hat Lieferzeit!

Also kannste loslegen wenn du auch Bock drauf hast....

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (23. Februar 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es das Gehäuse (Cooler Master HAF 922) eigentlich nicht mit schwarzem Innenleben?! Ich finde das Design und die Technik schon gut aber perfekt wäre es wenn die Innenseiten schwarz wären und bei allen Öffnungen Staubfilter dabei wären. Hat jemand einen Alternativvorschlag?! Es gibt ja so viele Gehäuse das mir da wirklich der Überblick fehlt...
> 
> Danke


 
Hmmm, wenn du auf einen schwarzen Innenraum stehst, trotzdem eine gute Durchlüftung haben willst, kann ich dir noch dieses Case ans Herz legen:

Lancool PC-K62 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Nachfolger steht auch schon in den Startlöchern:

Lancool First Knight Series PC-K63 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sonst schau dich doch einfach hier nochmal um:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse

PS: ich würde bei einem CPU-Kauf immer die Boxed-Version kaufen, da sie eine längere Garantie wie die Tray-Version bietet

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Xigmatek hat auch nette Gehäuse im Angebot, z.B. das Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Xigmatek Pantheon schwarz/silber mit Sichtfenster. Das Pantheon hat einen Front-USB3.0 Anschluss und eine Lüftersteuerung im I/O-Panel. Mit der gabs in letzter Zeit Probleme, ich glaube die sind aber behoben.

Schick, aber derzeit noch/wieder nicht verfügbar ist auch das Zalman Z9 Plus

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest ja nochmal deine finale Konfiguration hier posten, bevor Du bestellst. Fürs Feintuning
> 
> Gruß Softy


 
Wenn ich mich entschieden haben schreibe ich nochmal alles zusammen!!!!!!


----------



## ziruam (23. Februar 2011)

ich würde dir als RAM 4 mal 2 GB kit empfehlen (hab ich selbst drin) 

8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)

und keinen HAF Tower

empfehle dir Xigmatek Utgard


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

ziruam schrieb:


> ich würde dir als RAM 4 mal 2 GB kit empfehlen (hab ich selbst drin)
> 
> 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 (4x2GB)
> ...


 

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Welche Begründung hast du? Obige Begründungen von Softi und facehugger klangen für mich gut und nachfollziehbar.....
Schreib mal ein bischen mehr bitte!

Das Gehäuse sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus... werde es mir später etwas genauer anschauen.... Muß jetzt aber noch ein wenig schuften...

Gruß


----------



## Lordac (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,



ziruam schrieb:


> ich würde dir als RAM 4 mal 2 GB kit empfehlen (hab ich selbst drin)


warum 4x2 GB wenn man für weniger Geld 2x4 GB vom gleichen Hersteller bekommt *klick*?

Man könnte auch noch günstigeren RAM von z.B. TeamGroup Elite oder A-Data nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

2x4Gb ist besser, wenn man 8Gb reinbauen will, einfach weils nur zwei Riegel sind anstatt vier.


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 2x4Gb ist besser, wenn man 8Gb reinbauen will, einfach weils nur zwei Riegel sind anstatt vier.


 
Danke euch,

das 2 x 4 GB besser ist als 4 x 2 GB ist für mich auch logischer und macht absolut Sinn ..... hatte auch schon diverse Foren durchstöbert wobei sich da die Meinungen teilen. Die meisten sagen aber das voll besetzte Speicherbänke gerne mal zu Problemen führen entweder garnicht oder nur teilweise erkannt werden... oder arbeiten nicht richtig etc. Also werde ich definitiv 2 x 4 GB kaufen. Welchen RAM haltet ihr denn fur den bessten?! Corsai wird ja immer gerne empfohlen...!!!

Besten Dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Das Problem mit vollen Bänken ist eher selten, wenn überhaupt und 4x2GB sind genauso schnell wie 2x4GB, es geht darum, dass du nur zwei Riegel drin hast, weil 2 Riegel weniger Strom brauchen als 4 Riegel.


----------



## Lordac (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,



Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Welchen RAM haltet ihr denn fur den bessten?!


im Grunde kann man nichts mehr falsch machen, so lange der RAM nicht mehr wie 1,65 Volt Spannung benötigt und möglichst keine hohen Heatspreader hat, kannst du im Prinzip jeden nehmen, zwei weitere (neben Corsair) habe ich dir ja schon vorgeschlagen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Wobei für Sandy eher 1,5 Volt vorzuziehen sind.


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ist das Problem mit den Sandy Bridge Boards denn behoben (bei ASUS)?! Ich denke wenn sie lieferbar sind (was ja einige Zeit nicht so war) sollte es doch behoben sein. Es gab ja sowas wie ne Rückrufaktion wegen defekter Chips oder so....

Ist übrigens ein super Forum hier....... gefällt mir..... zumal man besseren Support kriegt als bei sogenannten Technischen Hotlines....... alles etwas praxisnäher......
Besten Dank!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Die neuen Boards erkennst du an dem Zusatz "B3". Daher, einfach mal schauen, oder abwarten oder beim Händler nachfragen, ob er die neuen Boards schon hat.


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Wo sind denn bei den ASUS P8P67 Boards die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Varianten (Deluxe, Pro, Evo, LE) für den Anwender.... das eine oder andere sieht man ja (Heatpipe, USB 3.0 Front Panel) aber ich weiß nicht genau was für mich am besten ist....... Habe auch oft schon bei google geschaut aber eine "für mich" logische Erklärung welcher Anwender welches Boards braucht fehlt mir...

Bei hardwareversand finde ich den Zusatz nicht....aber die sind mit Artikelinformationen eh etwas sparsam finde ich... bei Alternate gibt es diese Boards im Moment garnicht und Atelco ist glaube ich gleich mit Hardwareversand. Haben zumindest den gleichen Support. Bei beiden Hotlines hatte ich den gleichen Typen dran... dachte schon ich hätte mich verwählt..... aber der Honk hatte keinen richtigen Plan.... und die Artikelbeschreibungen sind auch irgendwie gleich!

Traurig


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Du musst dir die Ausstattung angucken, das P8P67 kann nur CF, das Pro SLI, das Deluxe hat mehr USB Ports in der Blende, usw.


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade bei Alternate nochmal geschaut und die Boards haben sie jetzt. Liefertermin: März...?! Die Boards sind mit Zusatz R.3.0.... sind das evtl. die neuen.....?! 
Leider bietet der PC Konfigurator diese Boards nicht an...... irgendwie sind diese PC Konfigurator komisch. Einige Artikel bieten sie nicht obwohl ein sogenannter Techniker von Hardwareversand mir per Mail diesen vorgeschlagen hat.... Es ging um                           *POV/TGT GeForce GTX 560 Ti Charged  /  1 GB welche der Konfigurator nicht angeboten hat...??????????????
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Ja, die 3.0 sind die neuen Boards.
die kannst du deswegen im Konfigurator nicht auswählen, weil die Boards eben nicht lieferbar sind.
Deswegen ist der Konfigurator auch Mist, einfach ohne machen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> -mit dem Kühler dürfte es keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Modulen geben, trotzdem würde ich Dir RAM ohne Heatspreader empfehlen, die sind eh nur Show, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
> Den Unterschied zwischen 1600er und 1333er RAM sowie CL9 und CL7 wirst Du im normalen Betrieb und beim Spielen nicht merken. Gibt höchstens paar mehr Punkte im Benchmark. Ich habe Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen mit RAM CL9 vs. CL7 und der Performanceunterschied war ~0,3%  Das Geld kannst Du Dir also sparen. Wenn "schnellerer" RAM nur ein paar € mehr kostet, kannst Du ihn natürlich nehmen.
> ...


 

Hallo Softy,

was ist denn an der Samsung Platte schneller?!


----------



## danomat (23. Februar 2011)

Eco greens sind als  energiesparend und als datenbunker gedacht und haben meist 5400 u/min. Die f3 hat 7200 u/min und bessere Zugriffszeiten


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. Februar 2011)

OK... vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Februar 2011)

Moin, moin.....

Kennt jemand diese Karte und hat evtl. Erfahrung mit der GTX 560 Ti  Phantom?!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Gainward GTX560 Ti PHANTOM

Eventuell auch eine andere Serie mit Phantom Lüfter. Dürften von der Kühlleistung und der Lautstärk bestimmt identisch sein....?!

Besten Dank


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Die GTX560 Phantom soll sehr gut kühlen und dabei sehr leise sein. Die GTX560 Phantom gibt es auch noch mit 2GB RAM, was aber nur sinnvoll ist wenn Du bei sehr hohen Auflösungen zocken willst.
Dann gäbe es noch die GTX570 Phantom, die ebenfalls zu den leisesten der GTX570-Modelle zählt, aber natürlich nicht direkt vergleichbar mit der GTX560, da eine GTX570 schon deutlich mehr Abwärme produziert.

Hier ein Test zur 560 Phantom: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom 1GB tested

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Februar 2011)

Danke dir Softy....

ließt sich auf jeden Fall gut! Wäre wohl nicht die schlechteste Wahl!...... was hällst du von der MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche GTX 560 Ti
Gruß


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Auch die TwinFrozr II soll sehr sehr leise sein: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3802/msi_geforce_gtx_560_ti_1gb_twin_frozr_ii_video_card/index.html

Ich würde mich zwischen einer MSI TwinFrozr und einer Gigabyte OC entscheiden, aber eher zur Gigabyte tendieren. Aber im Endeffekt Geschmackssache. Wenn Du 10 Jahre Garantie haben möchtest, solltest Du eine von EVGA nehmen.

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Februar 2011)

Danke dir ! Aber wer braucht schon 10 Jahre Garantie..... Solange hält doch kein Computersystem! Lol Die MSI ist auf jeden Fall auch interessant....!!!!!  Schauen wir mal... 

Habe gerade erfahren das Hardwareversand die "neuen Boards" erst ab April haben (ASUS P8P67)...... ?! Das heißt sie verkaufen im Moment fehlerhafte Boards (die die lieferbar sind?!)....... Sehr merkwürdig, oder?!

Gruß


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Da müsstest Du bei hardwareversand nachfragen, ob sie Dir ein Umtauschrecht gewähren, wenn die fehlerfreien Boards da sind. Dann ist entweder 2x Bastelstunde angesagt. Oder warten 

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. Februar 2011)

2 x basteln habe ich keine Lust....... Werde dann wohl warten.... vielleicht wird das eine oder andere auch noch etwas günstiger?!


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest ja nochmal deine finale Konfiguration hier posten, bevor Du bestellst. Fürs Feintuning
> 
> Gruß Softy


 
Also Softy,

hier meine Finale Konfiguration:

*Prozessor Core i5-2500K Box
Lüfter Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX Red
Mainbord ASUS P8P67 Rev.3.0
RAM 4GB Corsair DDR3 PC1600 CL9 Vengeance
Festplatte OCZ SSD Vertex 2 80 GB +
Festplatte Samsung Spin Point F3 1TB
GPU ASUS ENGTX 560 Ti DCII TOP/ 2DI
Gehäuse Cooler Master HAF922 Window
Netzteil Be Quiet! 580 W Straight Power
Laufwerk ASUS DRW-24B3ST Nero
WLan Karte ASUS PCE-N13
* 
evtl. noch einen Bay Rafter..... weiß nicht ob sowas bei den SSD dabei ist.... 

So, ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen..... 

Was meinst du?!

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr gut aus, kannst du so bestellen.


 
Mainboard und SSD habe ich schon bestellt... Mainboard soll lt Shop am 07.03. lieferbar sein..... so Gott will...

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp

Rest bestelle ich voraussichtlich nächste Woche in einem anderen Shop... ist günstiger...

Danke dir quantenslipstream


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Es gäbe aber noch ein paar Alternativen / Einsparmöglichkeiten:

-Board: das Asrock P67 Extreme4 ist besser ausgestattet (u.a. mit einem USB3.0 Frontpanel) und Asrock gibt 1 Jahr zusätzliche Garantie bei Kauf bis Ende Juni.
-RAM: reicht auch Value-RAM so um die 60€. Hatten wir aber glaub schon 
-Graka: etwas günstiger wäre die Gigabyte GTX560 OC. 
-Netzteil: reicht auch ein Straight Power E8 480 locker aus.
-Brenner: einen guten LG Brenner (22NS50) gibts ab 12€ glaub ich.

edit: oh, Board schon bestellt . Ich würde glaub auch das ASUS nehmen, ich hab da so nen Tick  

edit²: Wo ist meine Signatur? 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Die Signatur ist allgemein im Eimer gegangen. 
Wenn du das nächste mal postest, dann geh in den erweiterten Modus und mache einen Haken bei Signatur anzeigen.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

gleich mal ausprobieren 

Das neue Board ist so kacke


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Dann schmeiß es weg und hol dir endlich was Gutes.


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht prima aus
> 
> Es gäbe aber noch ein paar Alternativen / Einsparmöglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


 

Danke dir Softy,

wie man vielleicht gesehen hat bin ich auch ASUS Freund...... Mit dem Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher.... Ich will nicht an der Leistungsgrenze rumeiern und habe gerne "etwas" Luft nach oben....
Mit der Grafikkarte bin ich auch noch nicht ganz mir mir im reinen..... werde sie wohl als letztes bestellen..... erstmal Grundsystem aufbauen.... Die Karte hat aber in der aktuellen PCGH 04/11 sehr gut abgeschnitten.... übrigens ne super Ausgabe..... Viele interessante Themen zu meinen aktuellen "Kaufproblemen".... Kann ich empfehlen... Braucht man bei den SSD Platten einen Bay Rafter oder Einbaurahmen.... oder ist der dabei?!

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Der Einbaurahmen ist meist dabei, entweder beim Gehäuse oder schon beim Mainboard.


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

Beim Gehäuse oder beim Mainboard??????????? Ich meine ein Einbaugehäuse/ Einbaurahmen von 2,5" auf 3,5" für die SSD Festplatte.......

Da hast du dich bestimmt vertan oder schnalle ich es nicht?! Lol

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Du willst eine 2,5 Zoll Platte in einen 3,5 Zoll Schacht einbauen, dafür brauchst du einen Rahmen, dieser ist in der Regel bei Gehäusen bei, manchmal auch bei Mainboards.


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

OK.... jetzt hab ich es geschnallt..

Danke dir


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher.... Ich will nicht an der Leistungsgrenze rumeiern und habe gerne "etwas" Luft nach oben....


 
Dein System sollte unter Last nicht  mehr als ~350 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, da hätte auch ein Straight Power E8 480 Watt noch weit über 100 Watt Reserve. Wenn Du Dich aber sicherer fühlst mit dem größeren, dann solltest Du es nehmen. Hat ja keinen Sinn, wenn Du ständig Angst hast, dass Dir die Kiste um die Ohren fliegt 

Beim Coolermaster Haf 922 ist soweit ich weiß kein Adapterrahmen dabei. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dein System sollte unter Last nicht  mehr als ~350 Watt aus der Dose ziehen, da hätte auch ein Straight Power E8 480 Watt noch weit über 100 Watt Reserve. Wenn Du Dich aber sicherer fühlst mit dem größeren, dann solltest Du es nehmen. Hat ja keinen Sinn, wenn Du ständig Angst hast, dass Dir die Kiste um die Ohren fliegt


 
Deswegen hab ich auch mein 2500 Watt Staubsauger Netzteil passend fürs Gehäuse umgebaut.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich aber sicherer fühlst mit dem größeren, dann solltest Du es nehmen.



Oh man, ich hör mich schon an wie die o.b.-Hotline "Für ein sicheres Gefühl auch an den kritischen Tagen...nehmen Sie den größeren" 

Ich glaub ich muss ins Bett  --- Over and Out --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss ins Bett  --- Over and Out --- Softy


 
Ohne Signatur?


----------



## Zerberus1 (2. März 2011)

Ich danke euch.....

Bin dann auch raus...

Bis dann!


----------



## Zerberus1 (4. März 2011)

So, habe dann jetzt alles bestellt.... jetzt muß ich warten...

Also, hat sich nicht mehr viel getan aber hier nochmal mein Zusammenstellung:

*Core i5-2500 K
Zalman CNPS 9900 Max Red
Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0
2 x 4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX K2 GSK DDR3-1333 CL9
Cooler Master Haf 922 Window
be quiet! 580 W Straight Power
**80 GB SSD **OCZ Vertex 2 +
Scythe Bay Rafter 2,5 Rev. B +
Samsung SpinPoint F3 7200U/ m 1TB
Asus DRW-24B3ST
TP-Link TL-WN951N WLan 300 Mbit/ s*

So, dass ist es... muß ich dann nur noch zusammen fummeln wenn alles da ist...! Ich freu mich.....
Mal gespannt wann es kommt.... Habe heute morgen bei Mindfactory was geordert und Mittags bekam ich ne Mail das es verschickt worden ist....

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Dann halte uns auf dem Laufenden, was abgeht. 
Und wenns brennt, bitte mitfilmen.


----------



## Zerberus1 (4. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann halte uns auf dem Laufenden, was abgeht.
> Und wenns brennt, bitte mitfilmen.


 
Ja, ich sag bescheid wie es läuft und wenn ich nochmal eure Hilfe brauche, schreibe ich kurz.... Vielen Dank.

Und wenn es brennt schicke ich euch nen YouTube Link....lol... Grafikkarte hole ich mir dann etwas später... erstmal System aufbauen und noch ein wenig sparen.... 

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

Das wird ein sehr schönes System  

Auch wenn er nicht brennen sollte, würde ich mich über ein paar Fotos von Deinem neuen Rechenknecht freuen 

LG --- Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (4. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das wird ein sehr schönes System
> 
> Auch wenn er nicht brennen sollte, würde ich mich über ein paar Fotos von Deinem neuen Rechenknecht freuen
> 
> LG --- Softy


 
Danke dir..... kann ich machen.... kann man denn hier Bilder posten?! Wir aber ein wenig dauern..... Das Mainboard soll erst ab dem 08.03. bei Handwareversand eintreffen... hoffe das stimmt.....


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

Ich glaub da sagt keiner was, wenn Du hier ein paar Bilder reinstellst.

Ansonsten hier z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii.html

Aber dann bitte nen Link per PN an mich 

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Danke dir..... kann ich machen.... kann man denn hier Bilder posten?! Wir aber ein wenig dauern..... Das Mainboard soll erst ab dem 08.03. bei Handwareversand eintreffen... hoffe das stimmt.....


 
Klar kannst du in deinem Thread auch Bilder posten.


----------



## Zerberus1 (5. März 2011)

So, erste Sendung ist da  ging ja mal echt schnell..... jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Mainboard, Gehäuse und SSD-Platte...... Die Spannung steigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

Wird wohl noch 3 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Zerberus1 (7. März 2011)

Liefertermin des Boards wieder vom 07.03 auf den  08.03. und dann auf den 10.03. verschoben...... geht jetzt bestimmt öffter noch so weiter.....AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGG !!!!!! 

Ich will das Ding jetzt endlich zusammen bauen und fertig machen.......... Verdammt......!!!!


----------



## Zerberus1 (7. März 2011)

So... habe gerade ne Mail gekriegt, dass die Grafikkarte auf dem Weg ist im DHL Auto... wird dann wohl morgen ankommen.... mal so zur Info!


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2011)

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude Würde mich aber auch über Bilder deines neuen Rechenknechts freuen...
Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen! Ich glaub, das ist einfach das beste an einem neuen PC

Gruß


----------



## hendrx (8. März 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Liefertermin des Boards wieder vom 07.03 auf den  08.03. und dann auf den 10.03. verschoben...... geht jetzt bestimmt öffter noch so weiter.....AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGG !!!!!!
> 
> Ich will das Ding jetzt endlich zusammen bauen und fertig machen.......... Verdammt......!!!!


 
ich habe gestern das P8P67 PRO bestellt, das kommt frühestens am 16.03.


----------



## xmeoglll (8. März 2011)

hendrx schrieb:


> ich habe gestern das P8P67 PRO bestellt, das kommt frühestens am 16.03.



Ich hab noch nen Shop gefunden die es "anscheinend" auf Lager haben, *Klick*

ist aber etwas teuer, ich habe mal angefragt, ob sie es wirklich im Lager liegen haben!!


----------



## hendrx (8. März 2011)

ja, die boards tauchen anscheinend hier und da schon auf aber ich wechsel deshalb nicht den shop


----------



## xmeoglll (8. März 2011)

möp möp ich hab sogar ein asrock extreme4 gefunden  nachher gleich bestellen


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude Würde mich aber auch über Bilder deines neuen Rechenknechts freuen...
> Viel Spaß beim zusammenbauen! Ich glaub, das ist einfach das beste an einem neuen PC
> 
> Gruß


 

Kein Problem... wenn der Compi fertig ist poste ich ein paar Bilder.....Freue mich auch schon aufs schrauben........... Gafikkarte ist jetzt auch angekommen ..... und wenn der Termin jetzt stimmt für mein Board (10.03.) dann dauert es ja auch nicht mehr so lange......  

Wir werden sehen ...... ich halte euch mal auf dem laufenden.

Bis dann
Zerberus


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Bevor du das Brett hast, ist Bulldozer raus und wenn man der heutigen Meldung glauben darf, wird Sandy sowas von weggeplättet (geradezu mit dem Bulldozer platt gewalzt ), dass man sich schon fast schämen muss, dass man Sandy gekauft hat.


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Es gibt aber glaube ich kein CPUs.... oder mittlerweile doch....!

CeBIT 2011: AMD-Bulldozer - Mainboards aber keine CPUs | GamersGlobal

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Nö, gibts noch nicht, aber wenn du noch länger warten musst...


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Prozessor und so habe ich aber schon gekauft und ich denke ich werde dabei bleiben.......

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## xmeoglll (8. März 2011)

Außerdem gibt es dazu zick tausende Gegenmeinungen, dass die Bulldozer nicht an SandyBridge rankommen werden und amd's sind eh nich so des ware meiner Meinung nach Intel FTW!!;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Na ja, wenn Bulldozer 60% schneller pro Kern sein wird als ein Phenom, was ja in etwa dem Sandy Vorsprung zum Phenom entspricht, Bulldozer aber eben nicht als Quad sondern als 8 Kerner kommt, dann zieht er locker an den Sandy Quads vorbei und dann muss Intel schon Sandy 8 Kerner rausholen um kontern zu können. 
Mal abwarten, der Sommer wird sicher sehr heiß werden.


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2011)

Bleib doch mal ganz easy Quanti. Solang die meisten Games noch auf/für die Konsolen entwickelt werden, können wir PC-Junkies uns doch einfach ganz entspannt zurücklehnen Ich sehe dem Sommer aber auch relativ gespannt entgegen

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2011)

Das sowieso, ich hab ja mit dem Athlon X4 gespielt und mit dem i7 2600k und jetzt Rate mal, ob ich beim Spielen einen Unterschied gemerkt hab?


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sowieso, ich hab ja mit dem Athlon X4 gespielt und mit dem i7 2600k und jetzt Rate mal, ob ich beim Spielen einen Unterschied gemerkt hab?


 Mit dem Athlon war bestimmt alles unspielbar


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Board ist gerade auf "Lieferbar" bei Alternate........


----------



## hendrx (8. März 2011)

stimmt, aber auch zu nem hohen preis. naja sie werden wohl trotzdem einige loswerden


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

... sind schon alle losgeworden.. ist schon wieder ausverkauft!!!!


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Das wird schon noch ein bisschen dauern, bis die Board flächendeckend verfügbar sind


----------



## Zerberus1 (8. März 2011)

Ja, sieht wohl so aus........ da leben die Shops von der Hand in den Mund... Brauchen sie wahrscheinlich garnicht einlagern.... gehen raus wie sie rein kommen.....


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. März 2011)

.............................. mein Board und der Rest ist heute an DHL übergeben worde...... .... da kann ich dann wohl spätestens am Wochenende alles zusammen schustern.... freu.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Mit dem Athlon war bestimmt alles unspielbar



Selbst die Browser Games ruckelten wie sau. 



Zerberus1 schrieb:


> .............................. mein Board und der Rest ist heute an DHL übergeben worde...... .... da kann ich dann wohl spätestens am Wochenende alles zusammen schustern.... freu.....


 
Das klingt doch gut, dann schon mal viel Glück, dass du keinen Defekt hast.


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. März 2011)

Mach mir doch keine Angst..... ist doch die B3 Revision...... sollte also i.O. sein..... hoffe ich... aber wir werden sehen


----------



## hendrx (9. März 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> mein Board und der Rest ist heute an DHL übergeben worde


 
und ich muss noch auf mein p8p67 pro warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Mach mir doch keine Angst..... ist doch die B3 Revision...... sollte also i.O. sein..... hoffe ich... aber wir werden sehen


 
Defekte kannst du immer haben, da muss ich nur mich angucken.
Aber das wird schon klappen, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. März 2011)

hab auch lange drauf gewartet...... ein gefühltes Jahr.... lol..


----------



## Zerberus1 (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Defekte kannst du immer haben, da muss ich nur mich angucken.
> Aber das wird schon klappen, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


 
Ja klar.... kann immer mal was passieren..... ich werde wie gesagt ein paar Bilder posten am Wochenende (denke ich).... und halte euch auf dem laufenden...

Danke
Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Zerberus1 (10. März 2011)

So..... habe jetzt alles bekommen (falls es noch jemanden interessiert?!)....... Kann ich heute Abend schonmal die Kiste zusammen bauen.....  Jetz muß nur noch alles zusammen passen und funtionieren......... Wir werden sehen.....

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Softy (10. März 2011)

Also ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Zusammenbau  Bin schon auf Fotos gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Sag bescheid, wenn alles läuft.


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

Also...erster Bericht vom neuen PC .... Nach langer schrauberei (ca. 2 Stunden) ist endlich alles verbaut und verkabelt... hat echt lange gedauert bis dann alles so war wie man es sich vorstellt..... Bin jetzt noch am installieren bis dann alles wieder so ist wie es soll...... hier mal die ersten Bilder... Fehlt noch ein bischen Licht aber das kommt dann noch später.... muß ich mir noch was besorgen.....

Also... das ist er... nichts spektakuläres aber meiner....!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst mehr in diesem Kino..... Jetzt ist alles vorbei und das DING steht.....

Gruß

Zerberus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Hi,

schön, dass alles läuft  Leider kann ich die Anhänge nicht öffnen  Da is wohl was schiefgelaufen^^

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

So.... 2. Versuch:


----------



## Crea (11. März 2011)

Sehr schönes System ! Gefällt mir gut  wie viel hast du da rein investiert ?


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

so ca. 1.000 Euronen....


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

Hab noch ein kleines Treiber Problem.... Im Gerätemanager steht eine nicht installiertes Gerät:

 USB\VID_0CF3&PID_3000 

ich weiß nicht welches Gerät es ist geschweige denn welchen Treiber oder wo ich ihn finde... kann mir jemand helfen?!


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Hi,

sehr schönes System  Wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Lautstärke? Insb. vom Zalman MAX?

Der fehlende Treiber ist denke ich für Bluetooth. Schau mal hier: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P8P67


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

Lautstärke ist völlig i.O. für mich... habe jetzt noch nicht unter Last gespielt aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben.... zumal es vorher bei mir schon sehr laut war mit den Lüftern im alten System.... Ansonsten habe ich (bis jetzt) alles richtig gemacht..

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

War der Bluetooth Treiber... Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Keine Socke braucht Bluetooth.
Außer Sheldon Cooper vielleicht.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Socke braucht Bluetooth.
> Außer Sheldon Cooper vielleicht.


 
Das stimmt wohl, trotzdem doof wenn im Gerätemanager alles voller Frage- und Ausrufezeichen ist


----------



## Zerberus1 (11. März 2011)

Kann es leider nicht ausschalten... Immer wenn ich es im Gerätemanager deinstalliert habe war es nach dem Systemstart wieder da....


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, trotzdem doof wenn im Gerätemanager alles voller Frage- und Ausrufezeichen ist



Guckst du ständig in den Geräte Manager rein? 



Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Kann es leider nicht ausschalten... Immer wenn ich es im Gerätemanager deinstalliert habe war es nach dem Systemstart wieder da....


 
Du sollst es auch nicht deinstallieren, sonder deaktivieren.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Kann man das nicht im BIOS deaktivieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, muss er halt mal gucken.
Lan Port kann man auch im Bios abschalten.


----------



## Zerberus1 (14. März 2011)

So..... habe jetzt auch mal unter Last gezock.... Medal of Honor 4 und Medal Of Honor - Black OPS....... und war kein Problem alles super und die Lautstärke war sehr moderat heiß... fast nicht vorhanden......  Habe jetz noch ein wenig Licht bestellt.... den 200er Lüfter der auch in der Front ist für oben im Deckel (auch mit roten LED) und hinten noch nen 120er Lüfter mit roten LED..... Werde dann erstmal schauen wie es wirkt bevor ich evtl. noch etwas mehr mache....  Wir werden sehen...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Klingt alles prima  Halt uns mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden, wenns soweit ist 

Hast die CPU bereits übertaktet?


----------



## Zerberus1 (14. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Klingt alles prima  Halt uns mit Bildern auf dem Laufenden, wenns soweit ist
> 
> Hast die CPU bereits übertaktet?


 
Bis jetzt nur mal kurz angekitzelt..... habe mit übertakten bis jetzt eigentlich noch keine Erfahrung... Ich weiß aber, dass es im "Bios" einfach per Mausdruck umstellbar ist.... habe es auch schonmal angetestet aber nur kurz... (nur um mal zu schauen was geht)..... Dann ist er natürlich etwas lauter als im silent modus aber das ist ja normal......


----------



## Zerberus1 (22. März 2011)

Hier nochmal ein paar finale Bilder... Danke nochmal an alle die mich unterstützt haben....


----------



## Softy (22. März 2011)

Sehr schönes System  Prima Kabelmanagment, kann man kaum besser machen. Was kommt als nächstes dran? Innenraum lackieren? 5 GHz-Marke knacken?  Oder einfach nur zooooooocken 

btw was ist denn das blaue KAbel, das über dem Netzteil entlang läuft? Sound?

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. März 2011)

Hallo Softy....
ich denke jetzt reicht es erstmal...... Jetzt wird der Compi erstmal ordenlich genutzt.... Das blaue Kabel ist ein USB- und Sound Anschluß auf dem Mainboard (von der Gehäuse Front glaube ich) und da habe ich halt so eine flachen Spiral-Kabelmanager drum gemacht....... Die Soundkarte ist da drüber.... Mit dem Lackieren wäre schon cool aber ich habe bedenken, dass das Ding dann ein paar Wochen nach Lack stinkt da es ja auch warm wird und schön ausdünstet........ und außerdem  muß man dann alle Schreubenlöcher abdichten etc. Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit sowas...... aber cool wäre es bestimmt.......

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. März 2011)

.............. über da Lackieren habe ich nochmal nachgedacht und ich glaube ich werde es mal mit *Klebefolie* versuchen. ...... sollte eigentlich machbar sein........ gibt nicht so ne Sauerei, stinkt nicht und kann ich bei Bedarf wieder schnell entfernen...... Habe aber noch nicht geguckt, was es im Baumarkt so alles gibt zu welchen Preis....... Mache mich heute nach der Maloche mal schlau. Ich brauche eh noch ein paar Kabelbinder... habe meine alle verbraucht für die Kiste.....

Ich wede mal berichten falls es interessiert!!!

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Softy (23. März 2011)

Also Klebefolie, ich weiß ja nicht  Ist bestimmt nicht einfach. Aber ein dunkler Marmor- oder Carbon-Look wär bestimmt geil  Oder Du könntest Dämmmatten nehmen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (23. März 2011)

Dämmmaten sind mir zu dick..... aber ne Folie mit Carbon Look wäre schon fein.... muß mal schauen was es im Baumarkt so gibt...... werde dann wohl auch nicht alles bekleben..... Ventilator-Luftauslässe  z.B. wäre etwas aufwändig zu machen........ Vielleicht mache ich nur die Rückände.... mal sehen......und wenn es im Baumarkt nichts gibt bestelle ich mir ne Carbon Folie

Carbon-Look-Folie 450 x 1500mm Carbonfolie: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad

So in der Art... schauen wir mal....

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. März 2011)

Also....... mit Klebefolie wird wohl auch nicht zu realisieren sein..... habe mir die Kiste gestern Abend nochmal gründlich angeschaut und mit den vielen Löchern, Öffnungen, Ecken und Kanten läßt sich das wohl kaum bewerkstelligen.....Es soll ja dann auch alles gemacht werden und nicht nur ein paar Stellen.... Alternative wäre wohl Pulverbeschichten da Lack wohl auch nicht so der Bringer ist (verkratzt und blättert ab etc.).... da muß man aber die ganze Kiste nackig machen bis aufs Blech und dann hat man natürlich hinterher etwas "dickere" Bleche wo ich dann nicht weiß, ob die Festplatteneinschübe oder 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke oder so noch ordentlich passen und die Schraubenlöcher (z.B. fürs Mainboard) werden wohl auch zu sein.........

Also bleibt mein Haf922 wohl silber von innen....


----------



## salamandabiko (24. März 2011)

@ Zerberus

Sehr schönes System. Da kann man ja nur schwärmen...

PS: Bin ja kein Mod, aber siehst du eigentlich das "Bearbeiten" wo man draufklicken kann?


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. März 2011)

salamandabiko schrieb:


> @ Zerberus
> 
> Sehr schönes System. Da kann man ja nur schwärmen...
> 
> PS: Bin ja kein Mod, aber siehst du eigentlich das "Bearbeiten" wo man draufklicken kann?


 

Hallo salamandabiko,

Danke dir........was meinst du mit "Bearbeiten"?! Finde nichts zum anklicken....


----------



## Softy (24. März 2011)

Hi,

er meinte, damit, dass man Doppelposts vermeiden, und stattdessen den Bearbeiten Button benutzen soll. Aber nach knapp einem Tag finde ich nen Doppelpost ok, sonst verschwindet der Thread in den ewigen Forum-Tiefen auf Nimmerwiedersehen


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. März 2011)

OK.... habe ich was doppelt gepostet.....?! Den Bearbeiten Button kenne ich natürlich.........


----------



## Softy (24. März 2011)

Mit Doppelpost ist gemeint, dass man 2 Posts hintereinander verfasst, ohne dass zwischendurch einer was geschrieben / reingespammt hat 

BTT: Du könntest ja Dein Gehäuse mit noch ein paar Lichteffekten aufpeppen, z.B. Laser LED's oder so


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. März 2011)

OK..... dann hab ich es jetzt wohl auch geschnallt.......... hast du nen Tip für mich mit LED Lights..... hatte mir zwischendurch mal 2 rote Kaltlichtkathoden eingebaut aber die waren echt *******... kann ich echt nicht empfehlen.... ziemlich wackelige Geschichte und nach ein paar mal umbauen für die richtige Position war eine der beiden auch schon hinüber..... Voll der Rotz..... 

Kannst mir ja mal ne Link posten als Anregung.... habe mir sowas natürlich schonmal angeschaut aber irgendwie keine gefunden die mich überzeugt hat.......Meist sind sie ja recht begrenzt vom Ausleuchtungsbereich und dann ist die Frage wo man sie hinbaut..... Vielleicht hast du ne Idee oder Erfahrung was gut aussieht......?! 

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## Softy (24. März 2011)

Hab ich leider keinen Plan  Du könntest ja mal Tagebücher anschauen oder hier einen Thread eröffnen, falls sich hier keiner meldet.

Softy


----------



## Zerberus1 (24. März 2011)

Da mache ich mal nen Thread auf... danke dir...

Zerberus


----------

